# Famously Dead Party Ideas



## nymoxie (Oct 21, 2008)

I was looking for ideas for my next party. I think this years theme is Famous Dead People...I'm needing ideas for decoration, food, invites. Thanks!!


----------



## andisnw (Nov 30, 2009)

Seeing how it will be most likely a celebrity event, maybe it should be some sort of a "Cocktail Party".

Reminds me of one of those reincarnation "Come as you were" get togethers.


----------



## heavymetalmama (Jul 10, 2009)

oooh...that's a fun party idea. I would totally do a red carpet type of theme or I guess a "dead" carpet theme or something like that.


----------



## ShelbiBabyyy (Sep 13, 2009)

LOVE this party idea!
Maybe having a black carpet instead of a red carpet would be fun. Even better, a dirty, tattered black carpet.
As for invites, I really just like your "Famously Dead." It just sounds good.
I think making the atmosphere just really grungy would be neat for a dead theme.


----------



## Zombor (Oct 4, 2009)

Love the idea! First thing that to came to mind for me would be a 1950's style big band type setting. Something like you see in the movies with the brass band up front of the upscale martini bar. I think it would work great with the "dead carpet" idea as well. Dead Rat Pack, Post Mortem Marilyn Monroe, James "Scream" Dean, sky's the limit!


----------



## nymoxie (Oct 21, 2008)

I LOVE the ideas!!! I was thinking red carpet but the black "Dead Carpet" works REAL well... Alright...I knew my fellow haunters wouldn't let me down!! Cocktail Party is a GREAT idea also! Thanks again...


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Continuing along the same path as Zombor, I envision something along the lines of an awards night party, sort of an undead movie premiere or post-Oscar soiree. Doesn't necessarily have to be confined to the movies, of course, just that kind of entertainer party atmosphere. Everything that should be glitzy and shiny needs to be tarnished, broken, etc. 

When speaking of undead celebrities, I believe it goes without saying that Elvis must be in attendance. I :heart: the idea of a post-crash zombie James Dean!


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

We did "Hollywood Halloween" a couple years ago and it was great. I made a Hollywood sign for the front yard with each letter being a full sheet of foam core (could go hollywoodland, if you were taking a vintage turn - and have a barbie jumping off the "H" for Peg Entwhistle). 

We did the Oscar-type mummy barbie trophies (from a fellow forum member - you can search out his info on here), had tombstones with famously odd deaths (this could also be a game), and I made Bjork's swan dress for my costume. People really had fun and it was accessible - we had modern and old movies represented, and it's easy to find movie decor andput a halloween twist on it.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

give "skelleton Oscar" statues to winners of prizes. Make vintage coctales at the bar like the old school martini, gin and tonic, Tom Collins, Manhattons, mint Julips, Long Island icetea. have holliwood inspired food for the guests.


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

Here's my "wall of unfortunate demises" - strange celebrity deaths
My Craftastic Creations: The Wall of Unfortunate Demises

If you google "weird celebrity deaths" you get a lot of fun ones. i.e. the actress who played Aunti Em put a bag over her head, Elvis died on the can, etc.

Pic of my Hollywood sign here:
My Craftastic Creations: HOLLYWOOD sign
super easy, but really made a big impact. 

My version of LVScott's Mummy Oscars:
My Craftastic Creations: I'd like to thank the academy...

I was at Party City yesterday (MN) and they had a fair amount of "Hollywood Party" stuff in the clearance section. Also some Halloween left, some casino/card party (good for Alice in Wonderland parties).


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

Bakerella's got adorable stand up Oscar cookies today with a great tutorial:
And the winner is? bakerella.com


----------



## nymoxie (Oct 21, 2008)

Great ideas...keep'em comin'. I'm gonna have the BEST Halloween party this year....Thanks All.
HeatherEve I love the barbie idea's thanks!


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

I've always like the idea of dressing up skeletons like "The Grateful Dead"(the actual band) and using animatronics to have them actually "play" and "sing"..um something like "Touch of Grey" or something else.


----------



## nymoxie (Oct 21, 2008)

howlatthemoon...That would be GREAT!!! Would Love to try and do that but dont know if I could pull it off.


----------



## ihauntu (Nov 8, 2009)

I actully had a famous dead person Birthday party, it was so much fun my friends all dressed up the list included Ghandi, Hitler,Jesus,Lone Ranger, Kenny from south park cause he always gets killed, Janis Joplin,Lizzy Borden,Bonnie and Clyde,Ted Bundy ,Jimmy Hendrix 
we had a fire, and some played Bacche on the grass, nothing like watching Hitler and Jesus playing Bacche. Played music from Dead artists


----------



## AmFatallyYours (Apr 8, 2009)

HeatherEve1234 said:


> Here's my "wall of unfortunate demises" - strange celebrity deaths
> My Craftastic Creations: The Wall of Unfortunate Demises
> 
> If you google "weird celebrity deaths" you get a lot of fun ones. i.e. the actress who played Aunti Em put a bag over her head, Elvis died on the can, etc.
> ...


Everything looked great! Very good ideas. Loved the hollywood sign idea.


----------



## nymoxie (Oct 21, 2008)

Ihauntu...I'm excited you had a successful party!! I'm hoping jesus and hitler will be stoping by ...LOL


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

A red carpet is a must, just looks good, but add chalk body out lines and dried up blood spots.
You could also alter some movie posters, photoshop skulls over the actors faces...cheap and easy. I think you could make a trophy case with a "dead Oscar," a bone Emmy, or a ear for a Grammy.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

For food you could make tombstone shaped sugar cookies and put the names of famous dead people on them: Marlyin Menroe-The Black Dalhia extra


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Good ideas everyone! I like the oscar cookies, very cool! You can still use the traditional Halloween party foods too, like the dead head deli meat platter. Graveyard cakes. Poisonous punch.


----------



## nymoxie (Oct 21, 2008)

GREAT ideas....I'm lovin how creative you all can be!!! I'm getting excited, this will be a lot of fun to do this year!


----------



## WitchyRN (Mar 20, 2010)

When we had a death themed party, we did invites to look like an old style death certificate... had Jimi hendrix, a "dead line", elvis, angel of death show up...  it's a fun theme


----------



## Skullea (Sep 1, 2009)

Ahhhh...I'm bookmarking this thread. Love this theme! I'm now considering dressing my husband as Liberace. LIBERACE!! Bwah-ha-ha-ha!


----------



## star_girl_mag (Aug 5, 2008)

Only thing I can think of is incorporating TONS of tombstones. Also there are tons of drinks named after dead people...google it.


----------

